# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  Сервер перезагружается в безопасном режиме.

## ulterior

Добрый день. Через учётку домен админа решил перезагрузить сервер с безопасным режимом. Перезагрузку сделал с учётки домен админа через msconfig -> safe boot (minimal). Проблема в том что я не знаю пароль от локал админа, а систему уже перезагрузить с обычным режимом не получается. Ваши советы ?

----------


## gobhack

сбросить пароль от локального админа? записать образ на диск и прогрузится с него через бут меню: скачать образ

----------


## ulterior

Пробовал этим, но прога из за того что не видит системные диски (т.к RAID) не может найти куст windows/system32/config

----------


## gobhack

> Пробовал этим, но прога из за того что не видит системные диски (т.к RAID) не может найти куст windows/system32/config


там при начале загрузки образа предлагает подгрузить дрова на рейд, F6 вроде.

---------- Post added at 16:09 ---------- Previous post was at 16:05 ----------

+ можно попробовать вызвать сэйф бут меню вручную - просто ребутни сервер в момент загрузки windows (когда появится индикатор загрузки) и в нем выбрать обычную загрузку.

----------


## ulterior

Ф6 не пробовал, а вот обычную загрузку не могу запускать. Сервер HP ProLiant DL380e Gen8. Если бы я смог запустить обычную загрузку то можно было бы зайти через домен админ(

----------


## gobhack

> Ф6 не пробовал, а вот обычную загрузку не могу запускать. Сервер HP ProLiant DL380e Gen8. Если бы я смог запустить обычную загрузку то можно было бы зайти через домен админ(


так попробуй в нее зайти описанным выше методом - прервав загрузку, там сэйф бут выйдет с вариантами загрузки

----------


## alexmannsonn

Да, и при загрузке подсунь дрова на RAID с флешки.

----------

